# Rosarito-living there



## NORM123

I'd love to hear some comments from residents, good or bad, any and all!


----------



## divabonita

*I DO live in Rosarito!*

What can I say! Is GREAT! We have the best of both worlds!!!! PLUS the beach, friendly neighbohrs and inexpensive bills... Sentri Pass is a very good thing as you only wait in line at the border for couple of minutes, sometimes there is no wait at all! LOVE to be here!!!


----------



## NORM123

divabonita said:


> What can I say! Is GREAT! We have the best of both worlds!!!! PLUS the beach, friendly neighbohrs and inexpensive bills... Sentri Pass is a very good thing as you only wait in line at the border for couple of minutes, sometimes there is no wait at all! LOVE to be here!!!


Thanks! Are there car rental agencies in Rosarito, and a 1bdr condo near beach and not a dump, how much? thanks again,


----------



## BajaEd

NORM123 said:


> Thanks! Are there car rental agencies in Rosarito, and a 1bdr condo near beach and not a dump, how much? thanks again,


There are a few car rental agencies in town. As for condos, it depends how close to the beach you want to be. I live in a three-bedroon, 1350 sq. ft. brand new high rise with marble floors, and every amenity, right on the sand. I pay $1,250 per month. You can get a one bedroom not more than a block or so to the beach for about half that. 

You should check it out. You shouldn't have any problem finding a place that fits your budget.


----------



## NORM123

BajaEd said:


> There are a few car rental agencies in town. As for condos, it depends how close to the beach you want to be. I live in a three-bedroon, 1350 sq. ft. brand new high rise with marble floors, and every amenity, right on the sand. I pay $1,250 per month. You can get a one bedroom not more than a block or so to the beach for about half that.
> 
> You should check it out. You shouldn't have any problem finding a place that fits your budget.


I was going to rent a car at TJ airport, stay in hotel 'till I find a place and then return car to TJ. What r the names of car rental agencies in Rosarito? Thanks, Norm


----------



## Velia Rivas

*Hi from Rosarito, Baja*



NORM123 said:


> I was going to rent a car at TJ airport, stay in hotel 'till I find a place and then return car to TJ. What r the names of car rental agencies in Rosarito? Thanks, Norm


Hi,
We don't have Car rental agencies in Rosarito, but you can rent in Tijuana. Please be aware that the Tijuana rental car can not cross back to the States.

Rent the car in Tijuana but stay in Rosarito, like at the Rosarito Beach Hotel.


----------



## YaVengo

Are we talking about Rosarito Beach, Baja Norte or Rosarito that's farther south but still on the Pacific coast? I googled "Rosarito, MX and found those two. One was way down the peninsula west of San Miguel and the other (Rosarito Beach) was close to the border by Ensenada.
Rich


----------



## Velia Rivas

*Location of Rosarito*



YaVengo said:


> Are we talking about Rosarito Beach, Baja Norte or Rosarito that's farther south but still on the Pacific coast? I googled "Rosarito, MX and found those two. One was way down the peninsula west of San Miguel and the other (Rosarito Beach) was close to the border by Ensenada.
> Rich


Hi,
I'm talking about Rosarito Beach, Baja California Norte...the one close to the border, only 25 miles South of San Diego, CA.
We are closer to Tijuana than to Ensenada. Ensenada is 45 miles South of us whereas Tijuana/San Diego is only 25 miles.
Saludos.


----------



## YaVengo

Thanks for the clarification.
Rich




Velia Rivas said:


> Hi,
> I'm talking about Rosarito Beach, Baja California Norte...the one close to the border, only 25 miles South of San Diego, CA.
> We are closer to Tijuana than to Ensenada. Ensenada is 45 miles South of us whereas Tijuana/San Diego is only 25 miles.
> Saludos.


----------



## Beto

Off the top of my head, and some of you might feel that some of the good points below are from the point of view of an unadventurous person still hanging on to America's apron strings, but some readers will want to know about them:

Good: 

Peaceful, not too big, no smog, long beach, not too far from the border, good weather, can spend US money, lots of English spoken, locals are used to Americans, volunteer and networking opportunities with Americans of various kinds (see USBC, which is pretty much the hub), many places have an ocean view, lots of public transportation (buses, taxis), quick access to Tijuana when you want it, variety of stores (even Walmart, Home Depot), flea markets are somewhere every day and you can get lots of fresh vegetables and what not there or at the grocery, good distant from major earthquake fault lines (correct me if I'm wrong about that), mostly paved streets, not too humid, the really hot weather lasts maybe a month.

Not so good: 

Same weather as San Diego (some parts of the year, mainly spring/early summer can be perpetually cloudy--but the clouds are mostly during the less cold months, so can I complain?), tourism is DEAD because of the news and passport requirements (which is a shame for local businesses and if you like active night clubs, see vids on YouTube of Papas and Beer's glory days), I can never find any good lettuce (just iceberg), ocean is COLDER than even San Diego (something to do with the shelf, they tell me--but no tornados), waves are usually very mediocre for surfers, cars with loudspeakers or loud horns hawk water and propane and so forth in the neighborhoods, most of the expats live in their own areas and don't really integrate (but not all, by any means, and not us), you can rent something nice for $300 US, cable includes US network and local San Diego channels, fast Internet, tons of nice restaurants, good movie theaters with good variety.

Alternatives: Ensenada is three times as big and has a diverse economy plus cruise ships coming into port. Tijuana is a big, busy city with a nice beach suburb called the Playas where a lot of Americans live (but the Playas doesn't have the kind of active quality of Rosarito at all, it's just very suburban).


----------



## jasavak

*Rosarito choices*



BajaEd said:


> There are a few car rental agencies in town. As for condos, it depends how close to the beach you want to be. I live in a three-bedroon, 1350 sq. ft. brand new high rise with marble floors, and every amenity, right on the sand. I pay $1,250 per month. You can get a one bedroom not more than a block or so to the beach for about half that.
> 
> You should check it out. You shouldn't have any problem finding a place that fits your budget.




Are you renting or buying ? What area are you in ? If you were to do it again , would you chose the same ?


----------



## maryellen1952

Beto said:


> Off the top of my head, and some of you might feel that some of the good points below are from the point of view of an unadventurous person still hanging on to America's apron strings, but some readers will want to know about them:
> 
> Good:
> 
> Peaceful, not too big, no smog, long beach, not too far from the border, good weather, can spend US money, lots of English spoken, locals are used to Americans, volunteer and networking opportunities with Americans of various kinds (see USBC, which is pretty much the hub), many places have an ocean view, lots of public transportation (buses, taxis), quick access to Tijuana when you want it, variety of stores (even Walmart, Home Depot), flea markets are somewhere every day and you can get lots of fresh vegetables and what not there or at the grocery, good distant from major earthquake fault lines (correct me if I'm wrong about that), mostly paved streets, not too humid, the really hot weather lasts maybe a month.
> 
> Not so good:
> 
> Same weather as San Diego (some parts of the year, mainly spring/early summer can be perpetually cloudy--but the clouds are mostly during the less cold months, so can I complain?), tourism is DEAD because of the news and passport requirements (which is a shame for local businesses and if you like active night clubs, see vids on YouTube of Papas and Beer's glory days), I can never find any good lettuce (just iceberg), ocean is COLDER than even San Diego (something to do with the shelf, they tell me--but no tornados), waves are usually very mediocre for surfers, cars with loudspeakers or loud horns hawk water and propane and so forth in the neighborhoods, most of the expats live in their own areas and don't really integrate (but not all, by any means, and not us), you can rent something nice for $300 US, cable includes US network and local San Diego channels, fast Internet, tons of nice restaurants, good movie theaters with good variety.
> 
> Alternatives: Ensenada is three times as big and has a diverse economy plus cruise ships coming into port. Tijuana is a big, busy city with a nice beach suburb called the Playas where a lot of Americans live (but the Playas doesn't have the kind of active quality of Rosarito at all, it's just very suburban).


Some things I will ad as someone who has lived 10 months in a Mexican neighborhood in Tijuana and now in a Mexican neighborhood in Rosarito....
*The pollution in Tijuana is horrible unless you live very near Playas and the Playas TJ beaches are more polluted than Rosarito as well. And many cartel members have houses in Playas TJ.
*Traveling from Playas TJ to either of the borders can be horrible due to one road in/out of Playas
*I'm a vegetarian and not had a problem finding decent lettuce and I don't eat iceberg.
*Tijuana, to me, is much noiser than Rosarito and boom boxes and radios blare there just as much, if not more, than Rosarito. The noise from the trucks is EVERYWHERE IN MEXICO so don't know where you have lived?
*The people in Rosarito are much friendlier than TJ. Unfortunately most Americans living in TJ sequester themselves just as much as in Rosarito, if not more, as they tend to be less affluent than those in Rosarito and also a large percentage of welfare, SSI and unemployment recipients as well as deportees in TJ. In both places many americans do not not speak Spanish which results in the isolation.
*Not sure you are going to very a "very nice" place with everything inclusive in either place for $300 or less unless it's way out in the boondocks.


----------



## jasavak

My wife and I speak Spanish but have been a bit spoiled . What areas do you recommend for $1200 a month ?


----------



## Pet Mom

NORM123 said:


> I'd love to hear some comments from residents, good or bad, any and all!


Me too, please!


----------



## Pet Mom

Beto said:


> Off the top of my head, and some of you might feel that some of the good points below are from the point of view of an unadventurous person still hanging on to America's apron strings, but some readers will want to know about them:
> 
> Good:
> 
> Peaceful, not too big, no smog, long beach, not too far from the border, good weather, can spend US money, lots of English spoken, locals are used to Americans, volunteer and networking opportunities with Americans of various kinds (see USBC, which is pretty much the hub), many places have an ocean view, lots of public transportation (buses, taxis), quick access to Tijuana when you want it, variety of stores (even Walmart, Home Depot), flea markets are somewhere every day and you can get lots of fresh vegetables and what not there or at the grocery, good distant from major earthquake fault lines (correct me if I'm wrong about that), mostly paved streets, not too humid, the really hot weather lasts maybe a month.
> 
> Not so good:
> 
> Same weather as San Diego (some parts of the year, mainly spring/early summer can be perpetually cloudy--but the clouds are mostly during the less cold months, so can I complain?), tourism is DEAD because of the news and passport requirements (which is a shame for local businesses and if you like active night clubs, see vids on YouTube of Papas and Beer's glory days), I can never find any good lettuce (just iceberg), ocean is COLDER than even San Diego (something to do with the shelf, they tell me--but no tornados), waves are usually very mediocre for surfers, cars with loudspeakers or loud horns hawk water and propane and so forth in the neighborhoods, most of the expats live in their own areas and don't really integrate (but not all, by any means, and not us), you can rent something nice for $300 US, cable includes US network and local San Diego channels, fast Internet, tons of nice restaurants, good movie theaters with good variety.
> 
> Alternatives: Ensenada is three times as big and has a diverse economy plus cruise ships coming into port. Tijuana is a big, busy city with a nice beach suburb called the Playas where a lot of Americans live (but the Playas doesn't have the kind of active quality of Rosarito at all, it's just very suburban).


Thanks so much for all of this very helpful info. I can't wait to visit Rosarito Beach!:clap2:


----------



## jasavak

*Immigration requirements*



maryellen1952 said:


> Some things I will ad as someone who has lived 10 months in a Mexican neighborhood in Tijuana and now in a Mexican neighborhood in Rosarito....
> *The pollution in Tijuana is horrible unless you live very near Playas and the Playas TJ beaches are more polluted than Rosarito as well. And many cartel members have houses in Playas TJ.
> *Traveling from Playas TJ to either of the borders can be horrible due to one road in/out of Playas
> *I'm a vegetarian and not had a problem finding decent lettuce and I don't eat iceberg.
> *Tijuana, to me, is much noiser than Rosarito and boom boxes and radios blare there just as much, if not more, than Rosarito. The noise from the trucks is EVERYWHERE IN MEXICO so don't know where you have lived?
> *The people in Rosarito are much friendlier than TJ. Unfortunately most Americans living in TJ sequester themselves just as much as in Rosarito, if not more, as they tend to be less affluent than those in Rosarito and also a large percentage of welfare, SSI and unemployment recipients as well as deportees in TJ. In both places many americans do not not speak Spanish which results in the isolation.
> *Not sure you are going to very a "very nice" place with everything inclusive in either place for $300 or less unless it's way out in the boondocks.




Do you need to get any official documents if you live in the border zone ?

A tourist card or some sort of paperwork for buying or renting in Mexico ?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may remain in the 'free zone' for up to 72 hours without documentation. Beyond that, you need a residence visa.


----------



## maryellen1952

I have lived in Tijuana and Rosarito for a year total and never met any American who has the tourist card. Many retirees have the FM visas but they are in the minority here at the border as most of them go farther south to live in Mexico. I have never had an official (Federales or police or landlord) ask me for anything other than my passport or drivers license. Legally, all Americans living outside of the U.S. who travel across borders are required to have a passport. And it will definitly make your life easier rather than carrying around your birth certificate and other documentation every time you cross the border which will slow your travel time. 
I suggest you focus your research on tijuanablog.com which has more information specific to the San Diego border. Unfortunately this forum is primarily Jalisco and D.F. expats and not much info about living in a free trade zone. 
You definitely need to visit the area and spend a couple of days here to see how life is before considering a move. Many people move here without first spending time only to discover it is not for them esp. if they travel frequently across the border. If you are working in the San Diego area you have to consider your daily border travel; that is the sacrifice you make for lower living expenses.



jasavak said:


> Do you need to get any official documents if you live in the border zone ?
> 
> A tourist card or some sort of paperwork for buying or renting in Mexico ?


----------



## jasavak

*rosarito*



maryellen1952 said:


> I have lived in Tijuana and Rosarito for a year total and never met any American who has the tourist card. Many retirees have the FM visas but they are in the minority here at the border as most of them go farther south to live in Mexico. I have never had an official (Federales or police or landlord) ask me for anything other than my passport or drivers license. Legally, all Americans living outside of the U.S. who travel across borders are required to have a passport. And it will definitly make your life easier rather than carrying around your birth certificate and other documentation every time you cross the border which will slow your travel time.
> I suggest you focus your research on tijuanablog.com which has more information specific to the San Diego border. Unfortunately this forum is primarily Jalisco and D.F. expats and not much info about living in a free trade zone.
> You definitely need to visit the area and spend a couple of days here to see how life is before considering a move. Many people move here without first spending time only to discover it is not for them esp. if they travel frequently across the border. If you are working in the San Diego area you have to consider your daily border travel; that is the sacrifice you make for lower living expenses.




I have driven to Ensenada , San Quintin and further south many times. However, I hardly ever stopped in Rosarito . My wife still has her Mexican citizenship and we both have passports , but I figured if we lived in the free zone , I could get away with either a 6 month tourist card or just my passport unless we travel farther south .


----------



## DNP

jasavak said:


> I have driven to Ensenada , San Quintin and further south many times. However, I hardly ever stopped in Rosarito . My wife still has her Mexican citizenship and we both have passports , but I figured if we lived in the free zone , I could get away with either a 6 month tourist card or just my passport unless we travel farther south .


You both have passports. You both have Mexican passports?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, the 'free zones' are full of illegal aliens and there is little enforcement of the 72 hour rule.


----------



## jasavak

I can be a mojado on the wrong side of the border .


----------



## jasavak

*Passports*



DNP said:


> You both have passports. You both have Mexican passports?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum



We both have U.S. passports . My wife also has her Tarjeta Elector .


----------



## DNP

jasavak said:


> We both have U.S. passports . My wife also has her Tarjeta Elector .


After 72 hours, without a visa, you're there illegally. If your wife is a Mexican citizen, she's there legally.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## maryellen1952

The Baja North area likes American dollars too much to be concerned with visa regulations esp. with so many Americans living in Mexico and working in the U.S. and bringing all their $$$ back into the Mexican economy.


----------



## jasavak

*Mighty Dolar*



maryellen1952 said:


> The Baja North area likes American dollars too much to be concerned with visa regulations esp. with so many Americans living in Mexico and working in the U.S. and bringing all their $$$ back into the Mexican economy.




I kinda figured they turned the other cheek . It would be quite a hassle to figure out who's been there a week , a day or a month . I imagine I would cross to the U.S. side around once a month anyways If I lived that close to the border . 

Are the prices of groceries much lower than San Diego ? Meats , Fruits , vegetables ?


----------



## RVGRINGO

jasavak said:


> ............
> Are the prices of groceries much lower than San Diego ? Meats , Fruits , vegetables ?


You won't be carrying many of those items across the border; not if you want to keep them.:nono:


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Grocery*



RVGRINGO said:


> You won't be carrying many of those items across the border; not if you want to keep them.:nono:


I have had so many times crossed food but after they beefed up security crossing into the US with passports I have been scolded 3 times. The last time the officer gave me a 4 page list of what can cross and what cannot cross. I was not in the know until then. I keep it in my car and use it now when shopping in TJ or cleaning out my fridge in Mexicali.

Even take out Chinese food, Mexicali has real good Chinese food, with cooked pork cannot cross. These orders would cost 3 times as much in SD and usually are not as tasty.


----------



## jasavak

Sorry for the confusion . Let me clarify my question. 

If I lived in Rosarito would I be able to save much on groceries ? Or are the prices on groceries about the same as San Diego ?


----------

